# Honda F501 Tiller with GX140



## Nicky (Jul 2, 2006)

I got this non working tiller. I couldn't pull the rope, so I opened the recoil starter. It seemed like the engine seizure, due to lack of oil. I could see the oil leak at the bottom, and oil is almost empty. 

Then in the transmission too, there is no oil. 

I am thinking about rebuilding the engine. I am afraid there may be damages in the transmission. I don't want to fix the engine to find out transmission is damaged. 
1. How can I find out the damage in the transmission?
2. Is there any help on how to do the rebuilding? Rebuilding kits come with piston set and gaskets. Is that all I need? 
3. How difficult is that? I am afraid of the piston setting. Is there any important thing I should do when setting the piston? Is it a good idea to take the kit and tiller to the mechanic? 
4. Is there any internet resources in Canada to get the rebuild kit?

I would like to get all the advice possible before I put my hands.
Thanks
Nicky


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Disconnect the engine from the trans. and manually turn it, if it dosen't want to go. Remove all oil and put in new. if it turns hard, or bad, then you know that the trans may be shot.


----------

